# Stop signs



## Cath.S.

Hello all, I don't speak Hebrew at all but I need to know how to say _stop,_ more precisely what word is written on stop signs in Israel.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Nunty

You're in luck, egueule! You don't need to know Hebrew to read a stop sign in Israel. If you look here, the stop sign is number 61.

EDIT: But if you want to know how to say "Stop!" in Hebrew:
עצור   'atzor (ms)
עצרי   'atzri (fs)
עצרו   'atzru (pl)


----------



## Cath.S.

Nun-Translator said:
			
		

> You're in luck, egueule! You don't need to know Hebrew to read a stop sign in Israel. If you look here, the stop sign is number 61.
> 
> EDIT: But if you want to know how to say "Stop!" in Hebrew:
> עצור 'atzor (ms)
> עצרי 'atzri (fs)
> עצרו 'atzru (pl)


Hello ma Soeur, 
I had found that sign on the Internet but was sure there must be another one with Hebrew writing on it, now I know there isn't. Tnank you so much for your unvaluable help. May I ask one more question?
Would עצרו be the equivalent of _arrêtez_ in French (an imperative plural)?


----------



## Nunty

egueule said:
			
		

> Hello ma Soeur,
> I had found that sign on the Internet but was sure there must be another one with Hebrew writing on it, now I know there isn't. Tnank you so much for your unvaluable help. May I ask one more question?
> Would עצרו be the equivalent of _arrêtez_ in French (an imperative plural)?



Yes, it's the same. I only gave the imperative forms in my post.


----------



## Cath.S.

Nun-Translator said:
			
		

> Yes, it's the same. I only gave the imperative forms in my post.


Encore merci !


----------



## Cath.S.

Soeur Claire, lorsque j'ai écrit "Tnank you so much for your unvaluable help," j'ai employé _*un*valuable_ comme synonyme d'*i*_*n*valuable_, je ne connaissais que ce sens ; depuis j'ai découvert - un ami m'a fait remarquer - que ce mot avait deux sens, dont l'un était "sans valeur", ce n'est évidemment pas ce que j'ai voulu dire, au contraire. 

Je me suis servi du renseignement que tu m'as donné pour faire une animation.


----------



## Nunty

Soyez tranquil(le?). J'ai bien compris.


----------



## elroy

Mais עצרו c'est au pluriel.  Est-ce que c'est convenable pour un enseigne?

En arabe c'est au singulier (comme dans l'animation).  On ne l'écrirait pas en pluriel.


----------



## Nunty

Oui, Elroy a raison. Si vous aviez demandé quelle est la forme convenable, on vous aurait dit עצור, au singulier. Mais vous avez peut-être encore la possibilité de changer votre animation?


----------



## Cath.S.

elroy said:
			
		

> Mais עצרו c'est au pluriel. Est-ce que c'est convenable pour un enseigne?
> 
> En arabe c'est au singulier (comme dans l'animation). On ne l'écrirait pas en pluriel.


Ah, d'accord. Vous êtes si gentils de me le signaler, Elias et Soeur Claire.

Oui, je peux changer l'animation bien sûr, si c'est vraiment une faute.
Je suis désolée, j'aurais dû donner le contexte tout de suite.

En fait, ce que je veux dire c'est _arrêtez _au pluriel, pas comme dans l'équivalent d'un vouvoiement français mais en m'adressant à plusieurs personnes - ou plutôt plusieurs pays ou groupes, nommément Tsahal, le Hezbollah ainsi que certains pays qui ont des intérêts cachés dans ce conflit.
.
Alors, que me conseillez-vous ?


----------



## Nunty

Désolée, egueule, c'est vraiment une faute. 

Les panneaux indicateurs (est-ce le bon terme?) en Israel qui portent un message écrit sont au singulier.


----------



## cherine

De même pour l'arabe. Le pluriel parîtra un peu étrange.
Mais si tu y tiens, tu peux dire قـفـوا ou توقـفـوا . (Je préfère توقـفـوا )

J'espère que l'arabe est permis ici  Sinon, Elroy, n'hésite pas à effacer ce que j'ai mis  .


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse, grâce à vous je vais modifier j'ai modifié les images fautives. 
Chérine, pour le panneau en arabe, je n'ai pas pris de risque, je l'ai recopié tel quel.


----------

